# 2022 Tour de Cenis Vanoise Cerces



## McNulty (6. Januar 2022)

Der grobe Plan sieht vor in Bardonecchia zu starten, quer durch das Massif Cenis in Richtung Vanoise,
auch dort mehr oder weniger quer Richtung Val D'Isere - dort noch einmal den Grand Sassiere zu probieren,
und dann zurück westlich am Vanoise vorbei, durchs Massif Cerces nach Bardoneccchia.

Wieso so:
1) Es gibt einige To-Do's in Bardonecchia und im Cenis: Thabor, Sommelier Valonetta, Signal du Lamet - diese lassen sich über die
Route gut verbinden.
2) Ich würde gerne ein zweites Mal den Grand Sassiere versuchen
3) Rundtour: von Val I'Isere wieder zurück, am Vanoise vorbei, Cerces Durchquerung, Bardonecchia
4) Das Ganze decktdie Gegend zwischen Aosta Tal, Gran Paradiso und Val de Susa recht gut ab

Was theoretisch auch noch zur Debatte steht, ist nach dem Gran Sassiere weiter nach Norden und
entweder quer durch den Granparadiso noch Aosta oder über Thuile und Courmayeur und von Aosta mit dem Zug zurück.
Diese Alternative hört sich nicht so "rund" an. Die Gran Paradiso-Querung wäre auch noch mal 2 Tage länger.

Prinzipiell würde mich es mich schon reizen im Süden anzufangen und soweit noch Norden zu fahren wie man kommt.
Aber da wird wenn man Aosta hinter sich lässt die Rückfahrt per Zug laaaaang. 

1) Start Bardonecchia und ÜBER den Sommelier über Rifugio Ambin zum Rifugio Mont Cenis
2) Vom Rifugio zwei Freeride.Inc Touren a) Signal du Lamet und 
3) b) Point Droset - evt. nochmal im Rifugio übernachten oder noch rüber / runter ins Val Cenis
4)5) Durch den Vanoise Nationalpark. Wg. dem Bikeverbot ein kleiner Linksschlenker über den Cal Vanoise und den Col Palet nach Val D'Isere
- würde auch direkter gehen dann aber viel länger schieben
6) Gran Sassiere zweiter Versuch
7) Zurück über Tignes Richtung Bozel - das ist eher eine Transfer-Etappe
8) Mit dem Shuttle nach Meribel und dann mit dem Lift / Bikepark weiter und Saint Michel de Mauriene
9) Hoch zum Rifuge Rochilles / Refuge Drayeres
10) Über zum Rifugio Rifugio I Re Magi
11) Mont Thabor
12) Sommlier / Cima Valloneta / Fort Jafferau / Bardonecchia (die Etappe die wir 2019 weggelassen haben)


----------



## McNulty (6. Januar 2022)

Tag 1-3
1) Start Bardonecchia und ÜBER den Sommelier über Rifugio Ambin zum Rifugio Petit Mont Cenis
2) Vom Rifugio zwei Freeride.Inc Touren a) Signal du Lamet und 
3) b) Point Droset - evt. nochmal im Rifugio übernachten oder noch rüber / runter ins Val Cenis

Übergang Col Sommelier -> Rif Ambin wird wohl nicht so oft gemacht. Scheint aber zu gehen
hier ein Bericht von @Rockey https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wes...richtung-col-de-iiseran.744842/#post-13245060
Den ein oder anderen Bericht auf VTTour gibt es auch.

Angedacht 2 Übernachtungen im Rifugio Petit Mont Cenis, aber genau denkbar das Hotel Malamot,
scheint recht gut zu sein (auch wenn es von aussen etwas naja aussieht).
Am Ende des dritten Tages wär dann noch der Übergang nach Val Cenis auf dem Programm.

Dabei wäre ein Abstecher vom Col Sollieres zum Mont Froid einbaubar... (gibt es sogar als Gräveltour)

Vor drei Jahren haben wir auch versucht den Roccia Melone von der Seite zu bezwingen. Da haben wir beim Rifugio Stellina aufgegeben. Selbst wenn das gehen würde - wäre man danach wieder in Susa.

Am Ende der Gesamtrunde geht es noch einmal den Sommellier hoch zur Cima Valloneta in verbindung mit dem Fort Jafferau (wenn wir dann noch motiviert sind)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (6. Januar 2022)

McNulty schrieb:


> Start Bardonecchia und ÜBER den Sommelier über Rifugio Ambin


Bin auf deinen Bericht gespannt. Den Kommentar von A. Zahn dazu kennst du ja....? Aus dem Grunde haben wir das seinerzeit auch nicht gemacht. Hoch zum Sommeiller ist halt "Trettour/Piste" und runter wirst du erst mal eine gute Weile schieben....
Wenn Rif Scarfiotti noch von denselben Wirtsleuten bewirtschaftet wird, dort nicht übernachten! Das war die schlechteste Bewirtung ever....wir wären fast verhungert. Das war eine Frechheit. Habe ich sonst nie in der Art erlebt. Und ich bin nicht so anspruchsvoll.... Aber hattest du eh nicht vor. 


McNulty schrieb:


> Cima Valloneta


Die Runde klingt sehr interessant. Würde ich auch machen, wenn ich mal wieder in der Gegend bin. Aber sowohl du als auch @wieman01 werdet berichten.....


----------



## McNulty (7. Januar 2022)

p100473 schrieb:


> Den Kommentar von A. Zahn dazu kennst du ja....?


Welchen genau?  also eher nein. Aber da hat ggf. auch der Zahn der Zeit dran genagt  , bzw. die Zahn-Etappen sind mir per se von den Höhenmetern viel zu krass - so fitt war ich nie.


----------



## McNulty (7. Januar 2022)

Tag 4-7
4)5) Durch den Vanoise Nationalpark. Wg. dem Bikeverbot ein kleiner Linksschlenker über den Cal Vanoise und den Col Palet nach Val D'Isere - würde auch direkter gehen dann aber viel länger schieben
6) Gran Sassiere zweiter Versuch
7) Zurück über Tignes Richtung Bozel - das ist eher eine Transfer-Etappe

Auf der einen Seite ist der Nationalpark natürlich wg. dem Bikeverbot eine rechte Spaßbremse.
Auf der anderen Seite ist es (hoffe ich) eine grandiose Landschaft.

Zum Thema Nationalpark/Schieben
Die erste Schiebestrecke ab dem Refuge D'Entre Deux Eaux und dem Refuge du Col de la Vanoise sind ca 450hm und ca. 6 Kilometer - also eine gute Stunde zu Fuß - das ist ja sehr übersichtlich.
Zweite Schiebeetappe geht zwischen Refuge de la Gliere- Col de la Croix des Fretes- Col du Palet am Ende der Fahrstrasse los - ca. 350hm 3km.
Der Bont - Klemens Bont ist da vorgefahren


			Westalpencross 2017 Ventimiglia- Frauenfeld
		


Nocheinmal den Gran Sassiere im Rahmen einer Durchquerung anzugehen - schauen wir mal ob das besser funktioniert als beim letzten Mal.

Nach dem Gran Sassiere dann durch/über den Bikepark auf der gleichen Strecke zurück bis Bozel.
Das ist die Variante "Rundtour" - ansonsten könnte man auch durchstarten Richtung Aosta.
Die möglichen Übergänge / Weiterfahrt hat @p100473  noch einmal alle im Gran Paradiso Thread dokumentiert.


----------



## McNulty (7. Januar 2022)

Tag 8
Drittes Massiv soll ja das Cerces werden - deshalb geht die Runde mit Hilfe von Shuttle (hoffentlich) und Lift recht weit nach Westen - (tief im Wäästn, wo die Sonne verstaubt)
Idee ist von Bozel nach Courchevel und von zur Bergstation Saulire und dort dann den Col du Fruit
nach Meribel (@stuntzi danke für den Tip) - nach mal liftlen und runter nach St.Martin de Belleville.
Da loggt man kurz auf die Standard-Zahnroute ein bis zum Col des Encombres. 
Dann aber nicht runter sondern weiter nach Osten Richtung Lac Montagnette und von da zum Col de Piere Blanche und dann endlich runter nach St. Michel de Mauriene.
Das ist alles recht lang - mit Shuttle, mindestens 3 Lifts, 70km, diverse Schiebestrecken - kann gut sein dass das so nicht klappt - Merkt man dann ja (hmm eignentlich ahne ich, das es so sein wird) - evt. wäre ein wenig Bikepark auch ganz entspannend - oder einen halben Tag frei?
Nach (und vor) dem ganzen Stolperbiken und Bikegeschleppe mal ein wenig im Bikepark runterzuflowen hat doch auch was.


----------



## p100473 (7. Januar 2022)

McNulty schrieb:


> Welchen genau? also eher nein. Aber da hat ggf. auch der Zahn der Zeit dran genagt


 Habe mich getäuscht. Er ist nicht über den Sommeiller/Gletscher (abgetaut...?)/Lac Noir/Rif Ambin nach N runter, sondern wollte nach S zur Jafferau Bergstraße.
" ...sie wollten über den Pso Fourneau, 3.110 m zum Riccovere Galambra. Eine 20 m lange ausgesetzte Blankeispassage verwehrte uns die erhoffte Trailabfahrt zum Mt Vin vert an der Jafferau Bergstraße. da keiner mehr zurück wollte, stolperten wir entlang des Tragseiles einer im 2. Weltkrieg errichteten Seilbahn auf der anderen Seite des Berges zum Rif, Molinari. Von den 4 h die wir dafür gebraucht haben, saß ich vielleicht 5 min im Sattel."
Ich habe die Toureneinteilung von Achim eigentlich immer als machbar empfunden, seine Wegebeschreibungen so, dass du die Strecken- damals noch ohne GPS- gut finden konntest. So haben wir vor 20 Jahren "Bergbiken" gelernt.... das war der damalige Standard - und alles ohne 150 mm Federweg...
SG


----------



## McNulty (7. Januar 2022)

p100473 schrieb:


> erhoffte Trailabfahrt zum Mt Vin vert an der Jafferau Bergstraße.


passt aber auch: kommt am Tag 12: Das ist die Strecke/ Tour Cima Vallonetta.

Rif, Molinari hatte ich auch mal in Erwägung gezogen - aber in der Gegenrichtung: Clopaca  Molinari - Passo Fourneaux


----------



## p100473 (8. Januar 2022)

McNulty schrieb:


> Der Bont - Klemens Bont ist da vorgefahren
> Westalpencross 2017 Ventimiglia- Frauenfeld


Die Fahrleistungen von Klemens sind wahrlich beeindruckend. Ein echter "Racer" (inkl.Bike)°!
Die meisten Übergänge kenne ich natürlich. Aber einige neue nette Strecken sind auch dabei. 
Beeindruckend auch die "Menübilder"....


----------



## McNulty (8. Januar 2022)

p100473 schrieb:


> Aber einige neue nette Strecken sind auch dab


Schau dochnochmal für eure Etappe nach La Thuile. Da fährt er auch ein bisserl anders.


----------



## p100473 (8. Januar 2022)

Habe es angesehen:

Vom Vanoise Park kreuzt er unsere Route (vom Col du Mont) bei St Foy Tarentaise und fährt dann nach Le Miroir direkter über den *Col de Traversette (Achim Pass)* , weiter östlich als unsere Route zum Kl. St Bernard. Kann man machen. Außer der direkten Route sehe ich jetzt keine großen Vorteile. Ich hatte die Route von Lukas traversiert, ohne jetzt groß nachzufragen, warum er so fährt. 
Nach La Thuile fährt er -nach seiner Panne- eine ganz andere Strecke nach Osten zum Mt Fallere.  da bleibe ich lieber bei meiner Route, weil ich ja unbedingt den weniug befahrenen Höhenweg über den fast 3.000er Mt Favre machen möchte (auch Lukas Tipp!) und nach Courmayeur noch den Malatraz einbaue. 
Meine Strecke steht ja i.W. bis Tag 16. Da ist dann nur die Frage, wie wir die restlichen 4 Tage "verbraten". Aber da kannst du sicher sein, dass uns noch etwas Gutes einfällt....

Heute gab es bei uns auch endlich mal Schnee und ich konnte mein Winterrad (Rohloff, 20 Jahre alt) mit Spikes bestücken und mal schön im nassen, schon wieder tauenden Schnee surfen.... Geht auch ohne "Fatbike". 
Skitouren kann man bei uns halt nicht gehen...., Leider. Am besten finde ich bei solchen Aktionen immer die Blicke der Spaziergänger. Sie schauen, wie wenn sie den "Mann vom Mond...." sehen. Geil!
Morgen ist  Regen angekündigt und das kurze Winter intermezzo hat schon wieder ein Ende. Früher konntest du bei uns wochenlang Skilanglauf machen. Alles vorbei. Greta hat Recht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (8. Januar 2022)

McNulty schrieb:


> Zum Thema Nationalpark/Schieben


Du hast deine "Vanoise Strecke" ja fest? 
Sonst ist mir eingefallen, dass Michel dort mal länger unterwegs war - außerhalb der Saison- und diverse Sachen ausprobiert hat. Ich habe aber seinen Tourenbericht nicht mehr. Wenn du noch Infos brauchst, kann ich ihn kontaktieren.
Ich bin nur auf der üblichen "A Zahn Route bei Genfer See/Mittelmeer" durch. Fand das jetzt nicht so erbauend. Halt jedem das Seine....


----------



## McNulty (9. Januar 2022)

p100473 schrieb:


> Nach La Thuile


Ja, klar. Kommentar bezog sich nur auf das Stück bis La Thuile. Euer Bogen nachnach ist schon alpiner ;-)


----------



## McNulty (9. Januar 2022)

Tag 9-12
Von St.Michel de Mauriene hoch Richtung Galabier und dann abzweigen zum Col Rochilles und Übernachtung im Refuge des Drayeres.
Die "Off-road" Variante Col la Plagnette macht von Norden nach Süden wahrscheinlich wenig Sinn. Die Auffahrt hat auch so schon lt. Basecamp 2200hm - lange Wanderungen kommen da dann eher ungelegen.

Am nächsten Tag dann zurück Col Rochilles, Col de la Ponsonniere, Col du Chardonet Sud, Nevanche, Col des Thures und entweder Refuge i Re Magi oder Refuge Terzo Alpini.

Nächster Tag Mont Thabor und nach der Abfahrt noch rüber nach Rochemolles.

Am letzten Tag noch einmal Auffahrt zum Sommelier aber nich ganz hoch sondern weiter nach Westen Passo Settetrionale de Fournenaux, Richtung Ricovoro Galambra, Passo Galambra, Cima Valonetto, Coletto Vin Vert und danach auf die Mont Jafferau Bergstraße, kleiner Abstecher zum Mont Jafferau und dann runter nach Bardonecchia. 

Das ist die Routenwahl von Ciclo Alpinismo, die wie immer etwas speziell ist. Dort ist an einer Stelle eine spannende Kletterei eingebaut. 
Übersetzung per deepl: _"Wir kleben wie Geki an den Felsen und überholen die Fahrräder von Hand und mit unendlicher Vorsicht bringen wir Truppen und Fahrzeuge, um den Abstiegsweg zu sehen."_

Mittlerweile ist eine leichte Abwandlung der Route auch bei freeride.inc bzw. bei der Ride eingestellt.
Die Variante lässte den Passo Fourneaux aus - geht es Richtung Passo Valfreddo Orientale und dann Richtung Pass Galambra und scheint die oben erwähnte Kletterei auszulassen.
Ausserdem geht die Route dann Richtung Ricovero Vin Vert und von da direkt noch Olux
_ "und anschliessend wieder schiebend oder tragend bis zum Cima del Vallonetto 
auf 3217 Meter über Meer. Hierbei ist anzumerken, dass die letzten Meter bis zum Gipfel im Zustieg und auch in der Abfahrt geschoben werden sollten. Am Cima del Vallonetto sieht man bei gutem Wetter bis nach Turin sowie im Süden bis zu den Seealpen. Im Norden sowie im Westen lassen sich die französischen Eisriesen ebenso erblicken. Die ersten 50 Höhenmeter der Abfahrt werden noch schiebend zurückgelegt, danach beginnt ein Trail in einer Schwierigkeit von S1 bis S2 durchgehend bis zurück nach Oulx."_

So, damit ist die Planung zumindestens als "final Entwurf" mal fertig. Bzgl. der Mischung habe ich ein ganz gutes Gefühl, Landschaft, Trails, Gipfel, Tragen, aber auch lange Auffahrten. Alles drin zwischen einsame Übergänge und Bikepark-Abfahrt. Mischen is possible  

Jetzt kann das Bikejahr kommen.


----------



## palomo70 (9. Januar 2022)

Hier noch Touren-Infos von Klemens Bont zu Deinem geplanten Übergang Col Sommelier -> Rif Ambin:
"...  Während der Nacht hatte ich mich entschieden den Colle Sommeiler zu versuchen. Für den Aufstieg gab es eine sehr angenehm zu fahrende ehemalige Millitärpiste. Bald wurde ich von einem anderen Mountainbiker eingeholt. Teilweise gemeinsam fuhren wir auf den 3000m ü M liegenden Pass hinauf. Kurz vor 11Uhr war dann dieser Übergang zu Frankreich geschafft. Neben uns tummelten sich noch ein Paar holländische Motorradfahrer dort oben herum. Nachdem das fotographisch festgehalten war, begann ich den abenteuerlichen Abstieg auf der französischen Seite. Einen offiziellen Wanderweg gab es im oberen Teil nicht. Mein Track den ich in der Nacht noch mit Hilfe der Google Luftbilder gemacht hatte erwies sich als  optimal, so dass ich sogar teilweise fahren konnte. Wenig nach 12 Uhr erreichte ich dann das Refuge d' Ambin..."


			Westalpencross 2016 Spiez- Finale Ligure


----------



## p100473 (9. Januar 2022)

McNulty schrieb:


> Nächster Tag Mont Thabor und nach der Abfahrt noch rüber nach Rochemolles.


Thabor fährst du runter über Col de la Vallee etroite/Col del Rho/ Bardonecchia/Rochemolles? 
Ist denke ich eine schöne Abfahrt- wir sind sie damals hoch.... als Tagestour.


----------



## McNulty (9. Januar 2022)

p100473 schrieb:


> Thabor fährst du runter über Col de la Vallee etroite/Col del Rho/ Bardonecchia/Rochemolles?


Nein, die Auffahrt geht über den Col de la Vallee etroite Richtung Col de Meandes, dann Mont Thabor. Die Abfahrt ist dann Mont Thabor -> Col de Meandes und von da nach Süden (nicht mehr zum Col de la Val etroite zurück)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (10. Januar 2022)

palomo70 schrieb:


> Hier noch Touren-Infos von Klemens Bont zu Deinem geplanten Übergang Col Sommelier -> Rif Ambin:


Abgesehen davon dass die Fahrleistungen von Klemens denen eines 30 jhg Leistungssportlers entprechen- ich weiß dass ich das schon mal gesagt habe- und mir diese Toureneinteilung viel zu stressig wäre, gefallen mir Routenwahl/ Reisebericht und Bilder super.
Wenn ich nicht einen Großteil seiner Strecken schon gefahren wäre, würde ich sagen: ein super Fundus für Westalpen Crosser! 
Ich frage mich, wie man bei 3.800 hm /Tag !! noch zeit haben kann, so viele gute Bilder zu machen....
Eben Leistungssportler! wahrscheinlich Ex Kollege von Lukas....


----------



## isartrails (22. Januar 2022)

In my very *humble* opinion...
Wenn ich mir deine "Planung" so anschaue, dann komme ich zur Erkenntnis, dass mein Westalpencross von 2019 dagegen eine ausgemachte Weicheiertour war.
Daraus folgt, wir biken in unterschiedlichen Ligen und haben offenbar auch völlig andere Erwartungen an das, was uns eine solche Unternehmung geben soll.
Daraus folgt wiederum, dass ich als Weichei relativ wenig zu deinem ambitionierten Vorhaben beitragen kann, ja darf.
Das wenige allerdings will ich gerne loswerden, weniger gemeint als Versuch, dir irgendwas auszureden als vielmehr, es ins Licht zur rücken.
(Vieles an deiner Runde gefällt mir nicht, aber mir muss es ja auch nicht gefallen).

- Deine NP-Passage vom Refuge d'Entre-Deux bis zum Ref. de la Vanoise hatte ich als Plan B in umgekehrter Richtung in Planung. Sollte problemlos als Schiebestück gehen. Da du es mehrheitlich bergauf begehst, dürfte Schieben nicht so das ärgerliche Problem sein.

- Ich war letzten Sommer mit meiner Frau auf der GTA trekken und dabei haben wir den Rocciamelone von Norden zu Fuss überquert. Die Unternehmung war *deutlich über* *unserem alpinen Level* (vor allem ihrem), ging aber gut aus, da wir bestes Wetter erwischt hatten. Hätte aber auch anders ausgehen können. Warum erwähne ich das? Zu meiner alpinen Entwicklung gehört auch, dass ich mir eingestehe, wenn etwas "too much" für mich ist. Dann lass ich es das nächstemal sein. Hier erwähne ich es jetzt nur, weil du andere Gipfel dieser Kragenweite auf dem Zettel hast (bei denen ich mir dringend die Frage stellen würde, ob sie nicht too much für mich sind...).

- aus dem Planungstrack werde ich nicht so schlau, wie du nach Courchevel raufkommst und zum Gipfel. Die Auffahrt über die Straße fand ich ätzend und durchs Skigebiet dürfte es nicht viel schöner sein. Ob euch Seilbahnen nach oben befördern, das würde ich eher mal im Vorfeld checken. Col de Fruit liegt am Rande des Nationalparks und Teile der Abfahrt im Naturreservat.
Im Zuge meiner Recherchen hatte ich auf französischen Seiten verschiedene Tracks gefunden, die die Trois Vallées einigermaßen oberum "queren" (Courchevel-Meribel-Saint-Martin). Es soll sogar mal eine Rennveranstaltung gegeben haben. Außerdem: Meribel hat eine gute Seite mit ausgewiesenen Biketrails, wo man sich eine Querung zusammenbasteln kann. Das ist natürlich kein Ersatz für einen "Gipfelsammler" wie dich (wäre aber eher nach meinem Geschmack, der ich lieber fahre als stolpre).

- Die Passage vom Col des Encombres bis zum Col de Pierre Blanche halte ich für völlig unmachbar. Aber du ahnst es ja selber schon... Da würde ich auf jeden Fall nochmal nachbessern. Vielleicht finden sich auf vttrack noch ein paar Spuren.

- In sehr guter Erinnerung geblieben ist uns der Col des Thures. Aber wir kamen von Norden und fuhren nach Süden. Du willst es umgekehrt machen, was bei mir spontan ein Mitleidsgefühl auslöst, denn dir entgeht dieses sensationelle Gefühl der Trailabfahrt. Bis zum Col de la Vallée Étroite bist du entgegen unserer Fahrtrichtung unterwegs (und wenn mir das jemand so vorschlagen würde, würde ich dankend ablehnen). Dafür ist dann deine Abfahrt durchs Vallée Étroite eher so lala. Durch die Wahl des Pfades linksseitig des Baches verpasst du außerdem die "Granges" mit den beiden Hütten und dem Restaurant. Sollte man nicht verpassen, weil dieses authentische italienische Flair inmitten Frankreichs seinesgleichen sucht (Wikipedia Vallée Étroite suchen).

- auch die Kammquerung ostseitig des Monte Jafferau erscheint mir völlig abgespaced 🚀 zu sein (hast du mal ausgerechnet, wieviele Kilometer du da da auf dem Grat bist?), aber als Weichei habe ich wahrscheinlich keine Ahnung und gebe auch sofort Ruhe.


----------



## McNulty (22. Januar 2022)

isartrails schrieb:


> Rocciamelone von Norden



Ja, haben wir schon mal abgebrochen. 

Die anderen beiden Gipfel sind "Bikegipfel". Der eine ist sogar auf Trailforks


----------



## McNulty (22. Januar 2022)

isartrails schrieb:


> Courchevel


Von Bozel entweder bikend, in Courchevel Bikepark.


----------



## McNulty (22. Januar 2022)

isartrails schrieb:


> Col de Fruit liegt am Rande des Nationalparks


Ja, am Rande ist erlaubt. Hat @stuntzi ausgeboldert und ist auch auf Trailforks


----------



## McNulty (22. Januar 2022)

isartrails schrieb:


> Col de Pierre Blanche halte ich für völlig unmachba


Da gibt es einen VTT Bericht. Verlinke ich mal


----------



## McNulty (22. Januar 2022)

isartrails schrieb:


> . Bis zum Col de la Vallée Étroite bist du entgegen unserer Fahrtrichtung unterwegs (


Jo, weiss ich auch nicht, ob das der beste Weg ist sich an den Thabor anzuschleichen. Laut Literatur (ride) die Standardauffahrt aus Richtung Bardonecchia


----------



## McNulty (22. Januar 2022)

isartrails schrieb:


> Pfades linksseitig des Baches


Danke, das werde ich umbauen


----------



## McNulty (22. Januar 2022)

isartrails schrieb:


> Kammquerung ostseitig des Monte Jafferau erscheint mir völlig abgespaced


Da habe ich lange rumrechechiert und hoffe, mit der ride bzw. Freeride inc die übelste Ketterei zu vermeiden...


----------



## McNulty (22. Januar 2022)

@isartrails Vielen Dank, das du dir den Track so genau angeschaut hast und dir die Mühe gemacht hast, soviel dazu zu schreiben.

Ich freue mich über das Feedback und der Austausch mit Gleichgesinnten erhöht die Vorfreude.

Ob ich dann heulend mein Bike den Berg runterwerfe....

Und sorry für die Einzelantworten. Ist mit Handy einfacher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (22. Januar 2022)

isartrails schrieb:


> mein Westalpencross von 2019 dagegen eine ausgemachte Weicheiertour war.


Deine Tour aus 2019 war toll und weit von "Weichei" entfernt. Eine super Tour und ein toller Bericht von dir im DAV Panorama. Mich hat gefreut, dass ihr über den Pic de Malrif ins Queiras seid und dass du die Abfahrt nach Abries als das beschreibst, was sie ist: als sehr spektakulär und doch weitestgehend fahrbar. Viele dieser "Tourenperlen" gibt es nur in den Westalpen - und das bei kaum vorhandenem Besucherdruck.

Aber unabhängig von der "Weichei" Diskussion , die du natürlich in "provozierender Weise" gestellt hast, spielt das doch keinerlei Rolle. Es ist  völlig unbedeutend, wie viele Gipfel man in seine Touren integrieren möchte, wieviele hm man je Tag packt, wieviele Schiebmeter man bewältigt o.ä. Wichtig ist doch der Spaß, den man beim Bergradeln empfindet. Und da sind die Ansprüche und Vorstellungen so völlig unterschiedlich, dass jede Anregung und vorurteilsfreie Beschreibung hier im Forum wichtig ist, um Gleichgesinnte bei ihren Plänen und Tourenfindung zu "beraten".


isartrails schrieb:


> auch die Kammquerung ostseitig des Monte Jafferau erscheint mir völlig abgespaced


wie @McNulty ja schon schreibt, ist Tag 12 eine etwas abgewandelte Tour von "CA" über die "Cima de Vallonetto", 3.200 m unter Auslassung der Kletterei am Pso Fourneau, 3.110 m. Den Kurzabriss von Achim Z., der bei einer Pioniertour  wohl eher unbewusst diese Route bewältigt hatte, habe ich oben angefügt. Klingt jetzt für mich auch nicht so, dass ich das unbedingt machen wollte. Wir werden ggf. hören, was @McNulty von der aktuellen Lage zu berichten weiß. Jedenfalls kein Ausrollen am letzten TT, sondern nochmals "richtig Arbeit". Schon hart!


----------



## Flowbiker13 (1. Februar 2022)

das Bikeverbot im Park de la Vanoise ist so lächerlich meiner Meinung nach. Und die Menschen dort die sich darauf berufen sind genau so lachhaft.
Rund um den Park de La Vanoise hat man zahllose Skigebiete in die Natur geknallt. Tausende und abertausende Menschen fahren mit ihren Autos dort hin. Im Winter zapft man das Wasser ab damit die Skipisten präpariert werden können. Aber das Bike im Park ist so schädlich genau.
In Courchevel 10km Luftlinie ist ein *Internationaler Flughafen auf dem Berg* was für ein Irrsinn! Das muss man sich mal vorstellen. Die Wanderer wollen ein Mountainbiker zurechtweisen der im Park den Trail runterfährt. Selbst aber mit dem Auto oder Flugzeug angereist. Denken nicht daran, dass 10km weiter ein Flughafen auf dem Berg existiert und die Fliegerei dem Park 10000x mehr schadet. So engstirnig und kurzsichtig.... Tut mir leid für meine Ausdrucksweise. Ich hoff des geht in Ordnung. Aber wir Biker sollten nicht alles mit uns machen lassen. Ich werd das auch denen vom Nationalpark schreiben


----------



## isartrails (1. Februar 2022)

Flowbiker13 schrieb:


> Ich werd das auch denen vom Nationalpark schreiben


Bin schon auf dein Schreiben gespannt. 🤩 
Und auf die Antwort.


----------



## stuntzi (1. Februar 2022)

McNulty schrieb:


> Ja, am Rande ist erlaubt. Hat @stuntzi ausgeboldert und ist auch auf Trailforks


Col de Fruit ist geil... und damals jedenfalls legal... und raufkommen ist völlig problemlos. Geht sogar von ganz unten aus Brides-les-Bains mit kostenlosem Bikeshuttle nach Meribel, dann Bikepark. Ist nicht im Sinne von selbstgeradelten Dreitausendhöhenmetertagen, aber die könnte man sicher auch schöner verschwitzen als auf grottigen Skipisten. Der Bikepark bringt einen dann auch noch bis rüber nach Val Thorens, falls gewünscht.


----------



## Bieler (1. Februar 2022)

Ich habe jetzt nicht die ganze Route studiert, aber ich hätte bezüglich Thabor eine (meiner Meinung nach) bessere Variante.
Aber sie würde vermutlich deine Tagesplanung über den Haufen werfen ;-)

1. Teil der Abfahrt identisch wie du geplant hast, aber dann ab der Hochebene Wiederaufstieg zum Col du Vallon und anschliessend mehrheitlich flowige Abfahrt nach Nevache. 
Falls du anschliessend wieder ins Vallee Etroite willst, ist der Col des Thures in dieser Richtung nur zu empfehlen!

Falls du mehr Infos zu dieser Variante brauchst, einfach melden(sollte noch Fotos davon haben). Aber alle Trails sind gut auf vttour beschrieben.


----------



## McNulty (1. Februar 2022)

stuntzi schrieb:


> Der Bikepark bringt einen dann auch noch bis rüber nach Val Thorens


Ja genau, Plan ist über / von Courchevel einzusteigen


----------



## McNulty (1. Februar 2022)

Bieler schrieb:


> Aber sie würde vermutlich deine Tagesplanung über den Haufen werfen ;-)


Ja , über den Thures bin ich ja am Vortag und das Ziel nach dem Thabor ist Rochemolles..


----------



## Bieler (1. Februar 2022)

McNulty schrieb:


> Ja , über den Thures bin ich ja am Vortag und das Ziel nach dem Thabor ist Rochemolles..


Ok. Dann werde ich mir mal deinen Plan anschauen, und vielleicht kommt mir dann noch eine gute Idee.

war/bin einfach erstaunt, dass irgendwie in deutschsprachigen Gefilden der Thabor fast immer ohne Vallon gemacht wird. Weil fast alle Frenchies machen den Thabor in Kombi mit Vallon.


----------



## Flowbiker13 (1. Februar 2022)

isartrails schrieb:


> Bin schon auf dein Schreiben gespannt. 🤩
> Und auf die Antwort.


bisher keine Antwort 😀 mal schauen ob die englisch verstehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (1. Februar 2022)

isartrails schrieb:


> Die Passage vom Col des Encombres bis zum Col de Pierre Blanche halte ich für völlig unmachbar. Aber du ahnst es ja selber schon... Da würde ich auf jeden Fall nochmal nachbessern. Vielleicht finden sich auf vttrack noch ein paar Spuren.



Die Abfahrt habe ich hier her:





						VTT : Tour des vallées du Lou et des Encombres, le 14 aout 2017
					






					www.vttour.fr
				




Hört sich gar nicht so schlecht an - wenn ich französisch könnte klänge es wahrscheinlich noch sexier:
Aufstieg bis zum Lac de la Montagnette, nicht sehr rollend, dann bis zum Collet blanc, dort alles zu Fuß, in einer wunderschönen Umgebung.
Ich wollte direkt bis zum Col de Pierre blanche abkürzen, indem ich den Kämmen folgte.
Der Anfang ist unrollbar, durch Felsansammlungen, bis zum Col de Montfiot. Für diesen Teil wäre es besser, vom Collet blanc zum kleinen See von Montfiot hinunterzusteigen und dann vom See zum Pass auf guten Pfaden. Vom Col de Montfiot aus führt ein Pfad entlang der Kreten bis zum Col de Pierre Blanche, der wenig ausgetreten ist, aber durch zahlreiche Steinmännchen auf der ganzen Strecke gut gekennzeichnet ist. Wunderschöne Route inmitten der Felsen, abwechselnd mit spielerischem Tragen und Rollen.

Übersetzt mit www.DeepL.com/Translator (kostenlose Version)


----------



## isartrails (2. Februar 2022)

McNulty schrieb:


> (...) "abwechselnd mit spielerischem Tragen und Rollen."


Na dann, "spielerisches Tragen" sollte doch genau nach deinem Geschmack sein. 


Hab mir die Tour mal auf vttour mit der IGN-Karte im Maßstab 1:25.000 angeschaut. Also so richtig retro, wie man früher Touren geplant hat, noch bevor es das Internet gab oder so neumodisches Zeug wie OSM. Und die Karte spricht zu mir: Lass es! 
Aber vielleicht spricht sie zu dir anders, weil du ja gerne wanders(t).


----------



## p100473 (2. Februar 2022)

isartrails schrieb:


> Bin schon auf dein Schreiben gespannt. 🤩
> Und auf die Antwort.


das mag uns Bikern völlig unverständlich sein. Wenn du zeit hast, dann schreibe den Brief. Entweder kriegst du keine Antwort oder eine nichtssagende. das sind halt die Regeln dort und daran werden wir nichts ändern, auch wenn 100 Biker Briefe schreiben.
In F ist wenigstens Klartext: in Nationalpark Bikeverbot und sonst darfst du überall fahren. Also fahre ich dort, wo es erlaubt ist. Und F ist groß, sehr groß (und vielfältig).
da finde ich die Regelungen in A viel abgefahrener. Deshalb bike ich dort nicht mehr. 
Solange man im Nationalpark sein Bike durchschieben darf, ist das für mich auch ok. Kenne die A.Zahn Strecke durch den Vanoise- halt 2 h Schieben, Sattelstütze raus, was solls. Und die C. Caro Überschreitung, wo uns beim Schieben nur eine Wanderin (aus D) angevögelt hat. Ich habe mich einfach als Franzose ausgegeben und ihr gewünscht, dass sie am Tegernsee (zum Beispiel) ruhigere wandertouren verbringen möge. Ein dummer Spruch und einfach weiterlaufen. Solange mir keiner einen Ranger Ausweis zeigt, halte ich auch nicht mehr an.


----------



## Flowbiker13 (2. Februar 2022)

p100473 schrieb:


> das mag uns Bikern völlig unverständlich sein. Wenn du zeit hast, dann schreibe den Brief. Entweder kriegst du keine Antwort oder eine nichtssagende. das sind halt die Regeln dort und daran werden wir nichts ändern, auch wenn 100 Biker Briefe schreiben.
> In F ist wenigstens Klartext: in Nationalpark Bikeverbot und sonst darfst du überall fahren. Also fahre ich dort, wo es erlaubt ist. Und F ist groß, sehr groß (und vielfältig).
> da finde ich die Regelungen in A viel abgefahrener. Deshalb bike ich dort nicht mehr.
> Solange man im Nationalpark sein Bike durchschieben darf, ist das für mich auch ok. Kenne die A.Zahn Strecke durch den Vanoise- halt 2 h Schieben, Sattelstütze raus, was solls. Und die C. Caro Überschreitung, wo uns beim Schieben nur eine Wanderin (aus D) angevögelt hat. Ich habe mich einfach als Franzose ausgegeben und ihr gewünscht, dass sie am Tegernsee (zum Beispiel) ruhigere wandertouren verbringen möge. Ein dummer Spruch und einfach weiterlaufen. Solange mir keiner einen Ranger Ausweis zeigt, halte ich auch nicht mehr an.


Danke dir


----------



## McNulty (28. Juli 2022)

Kleiner Sneak Preview






Bilder ohne geographischen Zusammenhang


----------



## thomaximilian (28. Juli 2022)

1. Melone
2. Sassière
?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (29. Juli 2022)




----------



## isartrails (29. Juli 2022)

Oh je, du willst mir nicht erzählen, dass du was gefahren bist? Ich war da letzten Sommer zu Fuß oben (Via Alpina-Variante). Hätte um nichts in der Welt gewünscht, mein Bike dabei zu haben. Bei ehrlicher Selbsteinschätzung war das selbst als Bergsteigertour für meine Frau und mich eine Spur too much. Wir hatten halt auch Glück, bestes Wetter und stabile Verhältnisse. Im Abstieg hat uns ein französischer Bergführer geholfen und unsere Stöcke ein paar hundert Höhenmeter bergab getragen, weil sie uns nur im Weg standen.


----------



## McNulty (29. Juli 2022)

Bin gerade beim Bilder sortieren... Bericht kommt noch.

Also: Das fotografierte Stück bin ich nicht gefahren...ist aber von oben gesehen weniger dramatisch. So ab 3200 Höhe (ab der Kapelle) kann man dran denken wieder auf das Rad zu steigen, spätestens ab der Wetterstation. Natürlich inkl. Schiebepassagen, aber trotzdem so ca. 3000hm Abfahrt


----------



## McNulty (29. Juli 2022)

Hallo
bin zurück, 12 Tage, Traumwetter, so ist die Tour jetzt geworden
1) Start Bardonecchia und ÜBER den Sommelier über Rifugio Ambin zum Lac Cenis (Hotel Malamot)
2) Vom Hotel Malamot - Signal du Lamet
3) Vom Hotel Malamot - Point Droset (Regenerationstag 1)
4) Vom Hotel Malamot - Rifugio Stellina - Roccia Melone - Susa
5) Vom Hotel Malamot - Col Cenis - Col Iseran - Val D'Isere (Regenerationstag 2)
6) Gran Sassiere
7) Zurück über Tignes- Richtung Bozel- Meribel (Bikeparketappe)
8) Meribel Lift / Bikepark - Col des Encombres-  weiter nach Osten Richtung Lac Montagnette und von da zum Col de Piere Blanche und dann  runter nach  Saint Michel de Mauriene
9) Col Telegrapf (Witz-Rennradler Poser Pass ;-) Vanoise (Lift) - Col Plagnette -  Rifuge Laval (Regenerationstag 3)
10)  Col Rochilles - Col de la Ponsonniere, Col du Chardonet Sud, Nevanche, Col des Thures und Refuge i Re Magi
11) Mont Thabor - Rochemolles
12) Sommelier / Cima Valloneta / Fort Jafferau / Bardonecchia

Fazit vor dem Fazit

Sehr abwechsungsreich (1) - Trageetappen, alpines Gelände, Straße, Bikepark, Stolperbiken, Ballertrails
Sehr abwechselungsreich (2): Hüttenübernachtung, "Orginal-Hotels", Ski-Retorte, franz- Straßenkaff, italienisches Bergdorf
Riesengipfel: Gran Sassiere, Roccia Melone, Signal du Lamet ( die letzten Meter ohne Bike), Mont Thabor, Cima Vallonetta
Wetter: In den zwölf Tagen noch nicht einmal das Wind-Westlein ausgepackt
Die Hälfte der Tage über 3000 Meter
Ein paar eingestreute Regerationstage wirken Wunder 

Hier schon mal der Link auf die GPS Daten








						Wax 2022 Gesamt Gefahren
					






					www.alpenvereinaktiv.com


----------



## isartrails (29. Juli 2022)

Du hast den Aufstieg zur Madonna von Norden gemacht...? 😱
Echt krank 🤢 
Ich war froh, dass ich das zu Fuß überlebt hatte (kamen vom Rif. Tazzetti).


----------



## thomaximilian (29. Juli 2022)

Bist Du bei Cicloalpinismo schon unter Vertrag 

Das ist so weit von meinem Level entfernt dass ich von einer anderen Sportart sprechen würde 😇
Sicher Wahnsinns Erlebnisse die man fürs ganze Leben mitnimmt. 

Nachahmung ausgeschlossen bis auf vielleicht Thabor, da bin ich auf das Fazit nach dem Fazit gespannt.


----------



## isartrails (29. Juli 2022)

thomaximilian schrieb:


> ... Das ist so weit von meinem Level entfernt dass ich von einer anderen Sportart sprechen würde


Für mein Level ist das gar kein Sport mehr.
Da könnt ich gleich Basejumping machen...


----------



## McNulty (30. Juli 2022)

Och, jetzt übertreibt ihr aber. Viele Wanderer tragen mehr Hüftgold auf den Berg als mein Bike wiegt.


----------



## McNulty (30. Juli 2022)

Also Prolog:
Anreise - erste Übernachtung in Bardonecchia Pension Bianca.
Supernettes Wirtsvolk - native speaking English
Absurd günstiges Bier (für Italien), Spritz, Wein - eher wichtig für die letzte Übernachtung vor der Heimfahrt. ;-)



			Pensione Bianca | Chalet Hotel Bardonecchia
		


Standardauffahrt Sommelier - Gleich der erste - aber auch der einzige Planungserror - es war Sonntag.
Dementsprechend war gut Betrieb auf Europas "highest Gravelroad".

Im Prinzip der "hohe Bruder" vom Tremalzo
Geeignet für: E-Bike, Gravel Bikes, Motor Enduros, Fiat Puntos, Defender..

Einkehr im Rifugio Scarfiotti - (inzwischen?) guter, netter, schneller Service







Auffahrt hatte schon etwas Meditatives





Dann oben erst mal Rund-und Ausblick genossen








Der erste Teil wo früher Gletscher war, ist gut zu fahren - im Prinzip "freie Linienwahl" ein Weg ist kaum zu erkennen. Where the Trail ends  - Teilweise richtig flowig in den flacheren Paasagen konnte man auch mal die Bremse aufmachen





Man kommt links um den mittigen Felsklotz runter





Danach wurde es extrem postkarten-mässig




Danach kommt eine Steilstufe runter zum Rifugio Ambin - da fuhr man schon weniger.

Ab dem Rifugio (oder Refugee - ist ja schon Frankreich) ist dann 99% schieben mit minimal-Rollanteilen bis zum Beginn der Forststraße angesagt. Nicht mehr steil aber eng und verblockt.

Zum guten Schluss ging es noch mal schieb-tragenderwesie ca. 400hm hoch zum Col du Petit Mon Cenis und runter und rüber zum Hotel Malamot man Fuße der Staumauer.

Wir sind erst um 9:00h morgens los - lange Pause am Col Sommelier, Schieben war ein wenig länger als erwartet. Wir waren ca. 20:15 am  Hotel

Übergang macht aus meiner Sicht Sinn und Spaß (als Stichtour eher hm-Verschwendung)- die 400hm am Schluss sind etwas zach. wenn es passt evt- gleich Richtung Bramans abfahren
Sommelier nicht am Wochenende

Zahlen, Daten, Fakten
1800 hm, ca 11h Reisezeit, ca. 1,5 (?) schieben bergab, ca. 1,5h Schieben bergauf


----------



## p100473 (30. Juli 2022)

McNulty schrieb:


> Einkehr im Rifugio Scarfiotti - (inzwischen?) guter, netter, schneller Service


Das freut mich. War bei uns die absolute Katastrophe (siehe Bericht).  Nach meiner Beschwerde konnten sich die Pächter wahrscheinlich nicht mehr halten..... Es war unterirdisch. Aber sind inzwischen etliche Jahre her.


McNulty schrieb:


> Der erste Teil wo früher Gletscher war, ist gut zu fahren - im Prinzip "freie Linienwahl" ein Weg ist kaum zu erkennen. Where the Trail ends  - Teilweise richtig flowig in den flacheren Paasagen konnte man auch mal die Bremse aufmachen



Gut zu wissen. Der seinerzeitige "one way trip"- aufgrund Achim´s Info- war ziemlich ödes Pistengegurke. Tja, haben wir damals auch noch nicht so gesehen. War eine unserer ersten West Alpen Touren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (31. Juli 2022)

Tag 2 Signal du Lamet. (3480)
Übernachtung Hotel Malamot (da blieben wir vier Nächte): Super Location, TipTop (ausreichend frühes) Frühstück, Sehr gute Küche, 3-Gänge-Halbpension für 21 Euro, dabei Hauptgang Fleisch oder unterarmlange Forelle - sher zu empfehlen. Zimmer eher Basic aber OK.

Wir haben versucht Hüttenübernachtungen zu minimieren. Irgendwann geht sonst halt das typische Frühstück - zwei Scheiben Brot + Marmelade + sonstige sehr kurzkettige Kohlenhydrate auf die Substanz.

Tour:
Akklimatisations- und Eintragtag - Schneelage checken etc
Tour wird unter anderem bei Freeride.inc bebildert.

Man kann sehr weit hoch (ca. 2800m) bequem schieben oder mit Einsatz sogar fahren. Dann geht es schieb-tragendender Weise weiter. Der Weg ist erstmal recht gut.
Mittendrin geht es dann erst einmal richtig zur Sache: Bröselig, rutschig, tief und senkrecht zur Höhenline.
Das wird danach aber wieder besser - aber trotzdem kein "einfacher" Weg

Auf ca. 3200m kommt man zu einer Felszunge, wo nicht ganz klar ist wo es weitergeht - alles sehr bröselig und darüber bis zur Scharte auch absolutes Expertengelände.
An der Stelle haben die letzten von uns "Bike.Depot" gemacht.
Der Weg geht wirklich an der tiefsten Stelle eher nach rechts oben weiter. 

Aus meiner Sicht lohnt es sich mindestens bis zu der Stelle zu tragen, die Abfahrt geht besser als vermutet und die Bröselstellen im Aufstieg nicht runter kaun der Rede Wert / schnell überwunden

Blick nach gegenüber, nördliches Mont Cenis Masssiv, Mont Giusalet, Cima Bard (???). Rechts sieht man den Stausee




Blick rüber zum Roccia Melone - hmmm sieht doch git aus - schön grau, nix weiß - ein Plan entsteht




da geht es hoch:




Blick rüber Richtung Vanoise




Der Hang ist natürlich steiler als er aussieht - ist aber nach unten ganz gut fahrbar




Nach dem letzten Steilstück kommt wieder..... Fußballfeld




Blick auf den Aufstieg / Abfahrt


 
Tour wäre auch als eBike and Hike gut geeignet. 
Die Abfahrt ist ein klein wenig zu lang auf Forstwegen unterwegs.

Die Steilstücke im Aufstieg sollte man sich anschauen und selber die Kondition etc. checken. Ich würde mich aber nicht zu früh entmutigen lassen - vom Wegzustand schon Platz 2 der Schwierigkeiten im *Aufstieg*:

Melone schieriger, steile Bröselstellen länger
Gran Sassiere vom Weg einfacher, allerdings 2 oder 3 etwas hakelige Kletterstellen, und auch gut steil.
Vallonetta eigentlich deutlich leichter - bis auf die letzten 20 Meter
Mont Thabor: Betriebsausflugberg


----------



## McNulty (31. Juli 2022)

Nachdem der Wetter 1a war, die Schneelage passte und der Roccia Melone permanent vom Fenster aus zu sehen war und wir auch nochmal eine ausführliche Wanderbeschreibung gefunden hatten






						Rochemelon -         	         	Valloire Randos
					

Très haut sommet pourtant accessible en randonnée, Rochemelon domine la ville de Suse de plus de 3000 mètres. En haut, à 3538 m, une chapelle et une madone attendent les randonneurs, dans une ambiance typiquement italienne.




					www.valloire-randos.fr
				




 kam es zu einer Plananpassung:

Wir wollten noch einmal einen Gipfelversuch von Norden starten und dafür einen Tag investieren
Nur mal schauen wie weit man mit Bike kommt.
Dafür musste die Vanoise_Durchquerung gekürzt werden: Statt in zwei Tagen Col Vanoise - Übernachtung irgendwo in der Gegend Pralognan Vanoise:  -  Col Palet nach Val D'Isere direkt über den Col Iseran nach Val D'Isere
Tief im Herzen hat mich die Zwei-Tages Variante nie vom Hocker gerissen
*Aber am nächsten Tag erst mal Regenerationstag: Pointe Droset*


----------



## McNulty (31. Juli 2022)

Tag 3 Pointe Droset 2918m
Wie gesagt: Regenerationstag. Man kurbelt auf alter Militärpiste 1000hm bis zum Gipfel(-fort)
Tour ist wieder dem Fundus von Freeride.inc.

Die Abfahrt ist so lala - der Weg verliert sich irgendwann im steilen Grashang und freies Abklettern ist gefragt. Bringt so eher wenig Abfahrtsspass, da man auch recht schnell wieder auf Militärpiste landet.
---aber Aussicht ist toll und man ist auf fast 3000m "über den Wolken" -  nicht schlecht für eine Halbtagestour. Mit einer Lampe könnte man noch Bunkerbegehung machen.

Habe fotographiert, weil der Strommast wie ein Alien aus der Wolhe rauskam




Verfallenes Kaserengebäude




Kasernenruine von außen




Befestigungsanlage - kann man noch begehen




Was von weitem wie ein Gipfelziegenstall aussieht entpuppt sich als überdachte Befestigung




Blick durch die Gipfelsteimmänner und -frauen Richtung Vanoise




und wie jeden Tag Blick auf Gipfellinie mit dem Melone ganz rechts


----------



## McNulty (1. August 2022)

Tag 4: Roccia Melone.

Der Aufstieg / Auffahrt von Süden ist definitiv einfacher – allerdings kommt man dann auf 3000hm und 3000tm – dass schaffen nur die ganz ganz ganz Harten an einem Tag.
Der Weg von Norden hat nur 2000hm (auf 15km 😉) ist aber deutlich alpiner, insbesondere zwischen Rifugio Stellina und Col Novalese.

Eine ausführliche Wegbeschreibung mit vielen Fotos für den Aufstieg habe ich ober verlinkt.

Der Weg führt zunächst zur Alp Tour und von dort (Weg geht erst mal über Kuhweide und ist etwas schwer zu finden) zuerst tragend dann schiebend zum Rifugio Stellina. Bis zum Refugio waren wir auch im ersten Versuch gekommen. In diesem Jahr war das Refugio nicht bewartet, aber zugänglich.

Der Weg vom Stellina zum Col Novalese ist frisch markiert. Vom Charakter her wieder eine Schotter-Brösel Pfadspur, der man aber gut folgen kann. beim allerletzte Stück zum Col ist noch einmal eine Seilsicherung eingebaut. Das Stück hat gute 600hm.

Dann steht mal über dem Gletscher und in einem Auf-und Ab geht es rüber – nochmal ein paar Höhenmeter ohne Höhenmetergewinn. Hier fand ich die Wegführung ein wenig anspruchsvoller, Markierung war immer noch gut, aber der Weg bewegt sich mehr. Wenn / falls mehr Schnee liegt, könnte die Orientierung etwas schwieriger sein (aber ihr habt ja meinen Track 😉). Wir hatten ledigkich eine Mini Schneefeldberührung.





Dann kommt der finale Gipfelhang – Weg ist recht gut – die Madonna kommt aber nur seeeeeehr langsam näher.

Malamot – Madonna: 6:30h








Gipfelpause, -fotos und Durchschnaufen -> 3000 Tiefenmeter bis Susa

Die oft geposteten Fotos mit der Seilversicherung muss man nicht fahren, Wegbeschaffenheit so ähnlich wie die Uina-Schlucht, nur ca. doppelt so steil und es geht links auch noch viel weiter bergab.





Auf ca. 3200m? kommt eine kleine Kapelle, von hier könnte man fahren (wenn man sehr gut drauf ist) – ziemlich alpiner Pfad mit Spitzkehren, Geröllig etc..

Noch einmal 200tm später kommt eine Wetterstation, ab hier geht definitiv mehr.

Der Berg an dem Tag war recht einsam: 2 Wanderer auf der Hütte, zwei im Aufstieg, zwei bei der Abfahrt. Null Biker. Sieht man auch daran, dass das Viech mitten auf meinem Trail sass





und erst nach Aufforderung "Bahn frei"





Dann Rifugio Ca’Asti: Essen fassen, nachtanken…und danach fährt man je nach dem 96,5%

Es wechseln sich immer wieder schwere Stellen mit Entspannungsrollphasen ab.

Von oben nach unten hat man alles: Flow über Feld, Wald und Wiesen, Felsstufen, Schottermonster, Geröllpassagen mal flacher, mal steiler, mal richtig steil und das Ganze wieder von vorne.

Es bleibt eigentlich immer gleich schwer und mal kann zur Entspannung auf immer mal wieder 10 oder 20 Meter schieben. Selbst 50hm über dem Talboden kommt nochmal so ein Rüttelmonster-Teil bei dem man überlegt „muss das jetzt noch…“. Bis auf eine kurzes Forstweg-Intermezzo findet die gesamte Abfahrt auf Trails statt. Auch weiter unten geht der Trail durch interessante Landschaften.





Abfahrt hat mit allem nochmal ca. 4h gedauert (Ankunft Susa 19:00h)

Dort Taxi geordert und zum Malamot zurückgeshuttelt.

Das Wetter war recht gut – allerdings befand man sich öfters mal in oder über den Wolken (siehe unten), deshalb auch relativ wenig Fotos (außerdem war ich anderweitig beschäftigt)


----------



## McNulty (1. August 2022)

Tag 5: Auf Schotter um den Lac Cenis, auf Straße über Bonneval-sur-Arc zum Col Iseran. Vom Iseran auf dem GR5 runter, der hier in der Richtung ein entspannter S0/S1 Trail ist (Wanderer-frei)

Ich finde der Iseran ist ein netter Pass. Relativ wenig Verkehr und eine Aussicht jagt die nächste-

Erstmal Lac Cenis am Morgen





Bonneval Richtung Col Carro








Dastypische "Passbild"




Schonmal das Ziel für morgen im Blick




Dann zwei Übernachtungen im Chalet Colinn. Waren wir schon bei der Gran Paradiso Tour: Auch hier nette Wirtinnen, tolles Abendessen, reichlich Frühstück und für die Nachmittags-Wellness:

*Ein Hottub*

https://chaletcolinn.com/

Blick auf den Weiler "Le Franchet" mit dem Chalet Colinn


----------



## Fubbes (1. August 2022)

Was bin ich froh, dass ich in der Provence war 
Warum gibt es eigentlich noch das separate Thema "Bikebergsteigen"?
Ist auch nicht meine Welt, aber ich blättere natürlich drüber.
Respekt vor der Leistung!


----------



## isartrails (2. August 2022)

McNulty schrieb:


> Dann Rifugio Ca’Asti: Essen fassen, nachtanken…und danach fährt man je nach dem 96,5%


Vor dem Rif. Ca d‘Asti wär für mich an Fahren nicht zu denken gewesen und auch danach bis zur Straße wäre meine Sattelquote eher bei 10-20 Prozent. 
Was aber ganz lustig werden könnte, sind die GR-Straßenabschneider runter ins Tal (steil, technisch, mulattiera-typisch, aber Waldgelände ohne Freefall-Gefühle).


----------



## McNulty (2. August 2022)

Tag 6: Gran Sassiere
Auch hier der zweite Versuch. Wie gehabt: 400hm auf Straße, ab da dann 1400hm tragen.

Zuerst über steilen Wiesenhang, dann kurze Kletterei über eine kleine Felsstufe, man gewinnt an Höhe und folgt dem Gradrücken. Es geht wieder auf und ab, kurze Stellen können gefahren werden.
Dann geht es wieder etwas zur Sache zum Gipfelrücken zu kommen. Dabei noch mal eine kurze etwas unangenehme Kletterei.

Am Lenkergriff Tigne






Gletscherpanorama









Hier ein schönes Bild vom Aud-/Abstieg. Man geht/fährt auf dem Rücken links von Gletscher und biegt am tiefsten Punkt nach Links auf den Rücken ab








Der Gipfelhang ist richtig gut steil, der Weg ist aber gut.

Dann: GIPFEL.PAUSE.AUSSICHT










Diverse (Stau-) Seen von oben













Abfahrt: Theoretisch kann man den Gipfelhang fahren. Wir nicht. Es ist einfach wieder sausteil. Wenn man sich da in die Schotterbotanik abrollt, kugelt man erst mal ein paar 100 Meter…oder länger.

A bissl was geht aber:












Aber…. Weiter unter geht dann mehr als man im Aufstieg eigentlich erwartet hätte. Klar immer wieder Schiebepassagen, kurzes Abklettern aber dann können wir doch einiges fahren und man ist recht zügig wieder unten

(bei uns so ca. 16:30 oder etwas früher). Danach *Hottub.*

Noch eine Anekdote: Uns sind im Gipfelhang noch vier – hmmm – Halbprofis mit Bike entgegengekommen. Ohne Rucksack – meine Mitfahrerin schwört, dass sie Baguette ans Oberrohr getapet gesehen hat.
Die haben versucht den Hang hochzuschieben, einer hat getragen – aber auch eher unkonventionell – ich frage mich immer noch wie die Kollegen so weit gekommen sind….Heli-Biling? Aber alle Achtung….manchmal muss man Dinge auch einfach mal probieren.


----------



## McNulty (3. August 2022)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Was bin ich froh, dass ich in der Provence war
> Warum gibt es eigentlich noch das separate Thema "Bikebergsteigen"?
> Ist auch nicht meine Welt, aber ich blättere natürlich drüber.



Ja, klar - und schön das es unterschiedliche Präferenzen bei den Touren / Planungen gibt.

Wobei wir auch reine "Roll-Tage" mit Flow-Trails dabei hatten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (3. August 2022)

McNulty schrieb:


> Ja, klar - und schön das es unterschiedliche Präferenzen bei den Touren / Planungen gibt.


Das wissen wir doch. Und mein Kommentar war ja auch keine Kritik.
Du stichst mit deinen Präferenzen hier im Forum aber schon ein bisserl raus, glaube ich 
Einziger Kritikpunkt ist vielleicht, dass ich von deinen Planungen praktisch nix selbst verwenden kann. 
Ich finde es jedenfalls gut, dass du überhaupt berichtest. Machen ja auch nur wenige.


----------



## McNulty (3. August 2022)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Einziger Kritikpunkt ist vielleicht, dass ich von deinen Planungen praktisch nix selbst verwenden kann.


Die "Nord-West Umfahrung" Vanoise-Nationalpark hätte ein wenig Potential (ist aber auch kein Hexenwerk)



Fubbes schrieb:


> Machen ja auch nur wenige.



Steht da nicht noch ein Provence-Bericht aus , oder habe ich was übersehen?


----------



## Fubbes (3. August 2022)

McNulty schrieb:


> Steht da nicht noch ein Provence-Bericht aus , oder habe ich was übersehen?


Ja. Damit wird es in Kürze auch losgehen. 
Meinem Mitfahrer hat es anscheinend gefallen. Er hat mich schon nach der nächsten Tour gefragt.


----------



## McNulty (3. August 2022)

Tag 7 Bikeparktag, Col du Palet, eine wenig Nationalparkschieben und dann nach Courchevel shutteln und evt. noch den Col de Fruit (so der Plan).
Shuttle in Bozel fährt lt. Plan um 11:50 und 14:50.

Überraschung Nr. 1: Die Lifte in Val D’Isere machen um 9:45 auf – OK, wenigstenes entspanntes Frühstück – Bus um 11:50 ist schon mal gestorben.

…wär aber im Rückblick auch gestorben, wenn der Lift um 8:00 geöffnet hätte

Also: Gondel Olympique in Val D’Isere, Abfahrt zum Borsat Express, Liftfahrt, Abfahrt nach Tigne, Palafour Lift , Querfahrt / Aufstieg zum Col Palet , Nationalparkschieben, Abfahrt nach Bozel. Ankunft Bozel 14:30. Passt!




















Überraschung Nr. 2: …Leider nicht. Fahrplan hat sich geändert: Bus ist um 14:00h gefahren.

Planänderung: Col de Fruit auslassen und gleich nach Meribel auf Straße.

Egal, der „halbe“ Bikeparktag hat großen Spaß gemacht. Außerdem konnte man den ein oder anderen Vollgepanzerten ein wenig über den Flow-Trail hetzen.
...die schwerere Murmel in der Mirmelbahn rollt schneller - das ist Fiesick.

Übernachtung Meribel:

Meribel ist Retorte im Alpenstil. Ich stell mit den Dialog so vor:
Investor: Habe Land, bau mir 700m Straße Skidorf Stil Alpen.
Architekt: Sorry, geht nicht: Mindestbestellmenge 1000m und dann 500mer Schritte.
Investor: OK, dann nehme ich 1000m.

Kleines Low-Light: Garageneinstellplatz für 3 Bikes: 15 EUR. OK -> dafür dann auch nur 2 von 10 Punkten bei Booking – ich kann auch fies - interessiert aber wahrscheinlich eh niemand.


----------



## McNulty (3. August 2022)

Tag 8: Ziel St. Michel de Maurienne
Noch eine kurze Bikepark-Einlage:

Lift und Abfahrt nach St, Martin  Belleville und Auffahrt Richtung Col Encombres

Auffahrt / Übergang ist mal wieder „Standard-Zahn“. Aber die Abfahrt wäre zum großen Teil forstweg-Höhenmeter-Vernichtung..

Also Sonderprüfung – Oben eine Zusatzwanderung eingebaut:

Col des Encombres
Auf dem Weg ein toller Badetümpel: Lac de la Montagnette
Collet Blanc
dann wieder ein Auf und Ab, höchster Punkt, Auf und ab, und dann an
Col de Pierre Blanche
* A Holy Trail: *Wiesen und Waldflow mit Sonderprüfungen. Kurz über Straße dann weiter *Holy Trial*: In Falllinie neben einem Bächlein in 467 Schlangenkurvel nach unten. Danach noch mal 143 Kurven.

Nicht Zick-Zack Switchback sonderen Schlangenlinie – Sensationell fast bis runter nach St. Michel – einer der besten Trail der 12 Tage.


















Bei der (Übernachtungs-) Planung habe ich bei den ganzen „Sankt - <irgendein Heiliger> Mauriene die Übersicht verloren. Ich hatte ein Städtlein mit Altstadt erwartet. Aber das wäre aber ein anderer Heiliger gewesen.

St. Michel: Durchgangs-Straßendorf, zwei Pizzerien, ein Hyper Marche, na ja dafür nur 200m vom Hotel zur Col Telegraph / Galibier Auffahrtsstraße.


----------



## p100473 (3. August 2022)

McNulty schrieb:


> Galibier Auffahrtsstraße.


Ah, Galibier. Ich glaube jetzt nähert ihr euch unserer Pelvoux Runde vom letzten Jahr. 
Bin gespannt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baraber (4. August 2022)

Hallo McNulty,
beeindruckende Tour und schöne Bilder !!!
Vielen dank fürs Berichten !
Bin allerdings froh, dass ich das nicht machen muss!
( aber jetzt bin ich mir ganz sicher, dass du einen Knall hast ! ) 😉


Das ist ganz und gar nicht mehr mein Terrain !!!
...vermutlich nicht mal zu Fuss.

Gruß und bin gespannt, was auf so eine Tour folgt !


----------



## McNulty (4. August 2022)

baraber schrieb:


> ...vermutlich nicht mal zu Fuss.



Noch mal kurz was Grundsätzliches:
Ich schreibe hier - ganz ehrlich, wirklich  - NICHT, um zu zeigen was ich für ein toller Held bin.

Die Etappen sind alle schon von diversen Leuten hier im Forum so gegangen / gefahren worden (und auch bei Freeride.Inc in der Ride etc beschrieben) - Beweise der früheren Anwesenheit anderer Formumista liefere ich per Bild nach)

Auch kein(e) Alleinstellungsmerkmal: 

Noch mal kurz hochtragen um zu einem Trail zu kommen
Hochtragen um zu einem Gipfel zu kommen
hm sind absolut im Rahmen (so um die 2000 +/-, nix extremes 3000hm+ oder ähnliches
Reisezeiten im Rahmen (10h +/-)
Westalpen macht als 4-Tage Trip wg. der epischen Anreise wenig Sinn
Ok:

Hin- und wieder ist Trittsicherheit und Bike-Jonglieren absolut notwendig
Man sollte halt nicht den Hysterischen bekommen, wenn man vor einem unbekannten Trail steht und ein Stündlein runter schieben muss
Die hohen Geschichten gehen im Rahmen einer Durchquerung schon etwas zäher
Aber (und jetzt möchte ich damit nicht andere Touren schlecht reden)

Zum Beispiel "Standard-Sommelier" als Stichtour würde ich nicht als "Super-Must-Do" beschreiben. Ist halt wie @p100473 nur so eine recht öde Gravel-Road. Jafferau im "Standard" ähnlich, Ja Trail ist schon nett, aber der letzte Pepp fehlt.


----------



## Fubbes (4. August 2022)

McNulty schrieb:


> Ich schreibe hier - ganz ehrlich, wirklich  - NICHT, um zu zeigen was ich für ein toller Held bin.


Schade 

Wir ziehen dich doch nur ein bisschen auf. Es ist ja mittlerweile so, dass Forumsberichte aus den Westalpen immer die gleichen Leute anziehen. Vielleicht ein Dutzend. Der Großteil des Internets spielt leider nicht mehr im IBC (und entgeht mir damit). Man kennt sich also


----------



## MC² (4. August 2022)

McNulty schrieb:


> Noch mal kurz was Grundsätzliches:
> Ich schreibe hier - ganz ehrlich, wirklich  - NICHT, um zu zeigen was ich für ein toller Held bin.
> 
> Die Etappen sind alle schon von diversen Leuten hier im Forum so gegangen / gefahren worden (und auch bei Freeride.Inc in der Ride etc beschrieben) - Beweise der früheren Anwesenheit anderer Formumista liefere ich per Bild nach)
> ...


lieber auf die Punta Sommelier, und nicht die beiden Wochen um Ferragosto, damm taugts, Abfahrt aber nicht auf Jeep Piste, sondern über Valonetto


----------



## McNulty (4. August 2022)

MC² schrieb:


> sondern über Valonetto



Ich dachte, den Aufkleber kennst du doch


----------



## McNulty (4. August 2022)

Tag 9: Ziel Refugee Laval

Auffahrt zum Col Telegraph

Auffahrt Col Telegraph ist eine Mischung aus Wiesn-Event und irgendwas mit Sport.


Ein Trupp überholte uns mit „Mallorca-Hits“ aus dem Speaker zur Motivation
Dann die „Begleitfahrzeuge“ der Halb-Amateuere, die zwischenzeitlich Anhalten und Fotos machen und Proviant reichen.
Ich glaube, ein e-Rennrad habe ich auch gesehen
Und dann die, die erst ober aussteigen und nur runterfahren
Ok, kein Renradfahrer-Gebashes: Jedes Tierchen ist anders, Peace und Toleranz 😊

Abfahrt nach Vanoise, hier statt weiter Straße zu fahren, Lift und Hajb Abfahrt ins Tal und von hier Aufstieg zum Col Plagnette. 600 hm off-road und am Ende schieben zum Col Plagnette km uns attraktiver vor als noch mal kilometerweit Straße.

Das Tal ist relativ lang fahrbar und der Rest ist gut schiebbar.

Blick zum Col Plagnette (halb rechts)




Komplettpanorama





Recht beeindruckende Felsen




Blick rüber zum Col Cerces (den wir am nächsten Tag nicht nehmen)








Recht spaßige Abfahrt  an den Seelein vorbei zum Refugee Laval.

Auch weiter mit schönen Felsformationen




Refugee Laval: Wieder nette Wirtsleute inkl. unserer Retterin: Ein Mädel, was in Lothringen zweisprachiges (deutsch / franz) Abitur gemacht hat und die uns Sprach-Honks weiterhelfen konnte.


----------



## Fubbes (4. August 2022)

Gefällt mir. Und sieht mal nicht nach Mondlandschaft aus


----------



## McNulty (4. August 2022)

Tag 10: Zweiter Teil der Cerces Durchquerung

Ein Kringel: Col Rochilles, dann außenrum über schönen fast komplett fahrbaren Saumweg Richtung Lac de Cerces.
Den Col Cerces hätten wir auch nehmen können, aber aus irgendeinem Grund habe ich aussenrum geplant.
Col de la Ponsonniere
Col du Chardonet Sud - hier war gut was laos
Refuge Chardonet (wieder mal extrem idylisch)
Nach Nevache, dann den
Col Thures und Abfahrt zum Rifugio I Re Magi





Landschaft ein wenig wie bei Winnetou II
















Der Weg rüber Richtung Lac Cerces










Wolkenspiele




Blick Ponsioniere



Blick rüber in den nächsten Nationalpark



Terasse Refuge Chardonet








Felsnadel fuf dem Weg zum Thures




Col Thures: fast geschafft


----------



## McNulty (4. August 2022)

Tag 11: Mont Thabor – Bardonecchia - Rochemolles

Schöner Wanderberg, bis auf ein paar Felsstufen, ein paar Erosionsrinnen und andere wenige  Störungen des alpinen Flows sehr gut fahrbar.

(Natürlich) schöne Rundumsicht. Aber: Kein Gipfelkreuz: Skandal

Im Aufstieg:






Refuge Thabor (sehr klein in der Mitte)




Zwischen dem Col de la Vallee Etroite und dem Col Meandes (von wo auch die Abfahrtsroute wegverzweigt (nach Aufstieg) zieht es sich gewaltig. Mal wieder Auf und ab, natürlich mehr auf (300hm Differenz dürfte ich am Ende zu wesentlich mehr zusammenläppern













Oben - sehr unbeeindruckend




Noch ein paar Flow-Trail Abfahrtsbilder (kurz nach dem Meandes)


----------



## p100473 (4. August 2022)

McNulty schrieb:


> unserer Retterin: Ein Mädel, was in Lothringen zweisprachiges (deutsch / franz) Abitur gemacht hat und die uns Sprach-Honks weiterhelfen konnte.


In F ist zumindest rudimentär Französisch sehr hilfreich und emotional verbindend. Aber es gibt Leute die sparen Gewicht, indem sie die 50 gr. des Langenscheid mini sparen. Ich meine für den Fall dass das smartphone keine Saft mehr hat.....


McNulty schrieb:


> Blick Ponsioniere


Sehr bekannt...


McNulty schrieb:


> McNulty schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Blick rüber in den nächsten Nationalpark
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (4. August 2022)

OK: Tag 12 Finale: Sommelier, Vallonetto, Fort Jafferau
Von den spannenden Sachen habe ich im Moment noch keine Fotos ) Akku war leer exakt auf dem Vallonetto)

Bis ab 2700m noch einmal Sommelier-Passstraße – es ist Donnerstag – und siehe da auf der gesamten Auffahrt ein einziges Motordingens.

Dann 600hm tragen Richtung Col Galambra und das übliche Auf- und Ab. Das Ab in diesem Fall fahrbar.

Auf einem Wegweiser habe ich einen bekannten Aufkleber entdeckt. Ich würde nicht ausschließen das MC2 schon mal in der Gegend war?

Der Weg ist gut tragbar. Kurz vor dem Valonetto kommt dann eine etwas ausgesetzte aber seilgesichterte Stelle. Ich vermute das Seil ist neu(er) und eine sinnvolle Installation.

Nach dem Bivacco geht es ziemlich steil durch einen Schotterhang. Wir haben den Weg durch den steilen Bereich bis zum nächsten Rücken geschoben.

However: Mit der Seilversicherung und im oberen Teil im Abstieg etwas langsam machen: alles gut und im Rahmen

Wir sind dann noch zum Fort Jafferau rüber und haben den „Standard-Ballertrail“ nach Bardonecchia genommen.





Fahrbares Ab über die Gipfelrücken Anhang anzeigen 1528243


----------



## Fubbes (4. August 2022)

p100473 schrieb:


> In F ist zumindest rudimentär Französisch sehr hilfreich und emotional verbindend.



Ich weiß echt nicht, was ihr habt. Die französische Sprache ist doch meistens klar verständlich


----------



## zweiheimischer (5. August 2022)

wow, wirklich beeindruckende runde. danke für den tollen bericht!

da werden erinnerung wach.
2017 haben wir viele der genannten berge erreicht, allerdings als roadtrip, zuvor waren wir im wallis wildern.
nachträglich kommt mir da vor, dass meine frau damals irgendwie  doch schon eine gewisse vorahnung bzw torschlusspanik hatte.
denn wie sich dann nach dem urlaub herausstellte, sass sie nicht alleine am bike...

nur kurz zum melonenberg:
den aufstieg von süden kann man ganz gut mittels shuttle (taxi in susa) menschlicher gestalten. wir hatten damals ein nächtigung eingeplant, sind aber gleich auf den gipfel und haben dann (auch aufgrund der tatsache, dass das 0,75er peroni nur 2, in worten: zwei, euro kostete und auch der wein gut mundete) die abfahrt auf den nächsten tag verschoben (die übernachtung war ja reserviert). gut, dass wir am ersten tag oben waren. am zweiten hätten wirs niemals nimmer geschafft. die nacht war die hölle (akustisch und olfaktorisch) und bier und wein zu viel... deshalb kam mir die weitere abfahrt ab ca d´asti fast schwerer vor als die vom gipfel.

zur schwierigkeit: eine auch hier gelegentlich erscheinende ostösterreichische bikebergsteigerin spricht von einer 3000hm flowabfahrt. flow ist bekanntlich eine interpretationssache. das spektrum reicht vom fast ebenen sandigen wiesentrail bis zu massakrösen steingemetzeln. wir hatten flow, aber eben relativen flow.

drum post ich lieber ein paar bilder, da sieht man eh, wie es da oben so aussieht, ich hoff meine einmischung in diesem tollen bericht stört nicht.
hier das taxi mit telefonnummer für etwaige nachahmer ;-)




im obersten teil.




hier von flow zu sprechen finde ich persönlich etwas missverständlich bis arrogant, wobei es eh wurscht ist, weil wer sein bike da raufschleppt, merkt ja eh wo der bartl den most holt (woher der wind weht)




panoramakurve.












zugebenermassen war ich stellenweise etwas anlehnungsbedürftig.




@riotact verfolgt von meinen beiden chefinnen und dem sauhund knapp ober der hütte.




dem säufer und dem hurenbock frierts im dicksten winterrock. also der hund ist kastriert.




allein wegen der nächtlichen gewitter hat sich die übernachtung auf der hütte gelohnt.




die rechnug bezahlten wir dann bei der restabfahrt am tag drauf.


----------



## McNulty (5. August 2022)

Yao are very welcome - Endlich mal coole Abfahrtsbilder



zweiheimischer schrieb:


> deshalb kam mir die weitere abfahrt ab ca d´asti fast schwerer vor als die vom gipfel.



Jup, immer noch knackig aber mit weniger "freefall"-Potential. ...und irgendwann nach 2000tm geht die Motivation auch leicht runter die nächste leicht verblockte XY-Stelle/Stufe auch noch zu probieren oder ....mal kurz anhalten,  was trinken, schlauen Spuch machen, drüberschieben


----------



## zweiheimischer (5. August 2022)

gewiss. immerhin dürfte es sich um eine der abfahrten in den alpen handeln, die die meisten tiefenmeter an trail offeriert.
oder sagen wir so: mir fällt nix längeres ein.


----------



## MC² (5. August 2022)

McNulty schrieb:


> Ich dachte, den Aufkleber kennst du doch
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1527808


Brauchst welche, a paar hab ich noch ✌️


----------

